
Why don’t we drink other animals’ milk? - lambtron
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/food/2012/07/why_don_t_we_drink_other_animals_milk_the_dairy_of_camels_buffalo_pigs_sheep_and_goats_.single.html
======
Zimahl
_He says camel's milk contains insulin and can improve quality of life for
diabetics (seems legit) ..._

Not legit. Insulin can't be ingested, it doesn't survive the stomach. So while
it may contain a ton of insulin, it's broken down long before it's of any use
to anyone. So either you make it yourself with a functional pancreas or you
inject it.

------
hardwear
Pigs are actually similar to humans in many ways.

 _“What we've discovered,” says Lee, “uh, what we've concluded, you know, is
basically that the machine that would fit a pig's teat is a human breast pump.
It fits perfectly.”_

Too bad they did not describe what pig's milk is like, or how _“Anyone who
farms pigs would say that pigs' milk would make an incredible cheese,”_ How
would an ordinary farmer know, having never collected the milk?

------
dpatrick86
_water buffalo are difficult animals for noobs to deal with._

------
jamland
anybody tried produce cheese from human milk? =)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Ice cream, yes: [http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/feb/25/human-
mil...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/feb/25/human-milk-ice-
cream-sale)

------
cottonseed
Here's a thing I've always wondered. We eat the ovum of lots of animals, but
why not the sperm?

